# Lindsay Lohan: Hasst mich nicht, weil ich hübsch bin !!!



## Mandalorianer (30 Sep. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan: Hasst mich nicht, weil ich hübsch bin !!!
​*
Im schwarzen Rollkragen-Pulli und dem gedämmten Licht kommt Lindsay Lohan auf ihrem neuesten Cover für das Mode- und Filmmagazin „Lovecat“ eigentlich recht unspektakulär daher. Doch Lindsay wäre nicht Lindsay, wenn sie nicht doch auf irgendeine Art und Weise provozieren würde.

Es ist jedoch nicht das Bild, das Bände spricht, sondern die Unterschrift des Fotos: *„Hasst mich nicht, weil ich hübsch bin“.* Eine beschwichtigende Erklärung für diese Aussage findet sich nicht wirklich. Die vollständige Ausgabe des Magazins kommt nämlich erst nächste Woche auf den Markt. Bisher ist lediglich bekannt, dass Fotograf Richard Phillips das Cover-Foto geschossen hat.

Dennoch ruft die etwas arrogant anmutende Aussage der 25-Jährigen im Internet schon jetzt eine Welle der Empörung hervor. Im Internet-Forum des Magazins lassen User ihrer Entrüstung freien Lauf:




​
„Die Gefahr, dass wir diese Tante deswegen hassen, besteht nun wirklich nicht“, schreibt ein wütender User. Und weiter: „Mit ihren gebleichten Haaren, ihren Gummiboot-Schlauchlippen und den gemachten Brüsten? Wohl kaum!“

Vielleicht hätte Lindsay sich diesen Schritt lieber noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen sollen. Ähnlich wie bei ihrem neuesten Job für den deutschen Designer Philip Plein. Dem hatte sie nämlich eine Buchung für eine Kampagne zugesagt, die sie nur einen Tag vor dem ersten Foto-Shooting überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Riskant.



​

Dennoch scheint es sich für die Skandal-Nudel mal wieder gelohnt zu haben. Für ihren Model-Job in Mailand gab es
*einen Scheck über 500.000 Dollar *und mit dem Designer, so behaupten die Medien, verstehe sich Lindsay auch prima.
Augenzeugen wollen die beiden knutschend in Italien gesehen haben.

*klar haben die geknutscht
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...n-dinner-restaurant-milan-27-09-2011-44x.html


Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Sep. 2011)

Warum sollte man auf eine 25-jährige Frau neidisch sein, die in diesem jungen Alter schon unheimlich fertig und verbraucht aussieht!


----------



## Franky70 (30 Sep. 2011)

Ich hasse Dich nicht, Lindsay.
Ich kenne die Vorurteile, die man hübschen Menschen engegen bringt aus eigener Erfahrung.
Sie sind bloß neidisch...


----------



## krawutz (1 Okt. 2011)

Nichts hat sich bei der Tussie geändert - wie auch.
Der Erfolg solcher Typen basiert eben darauf, dass eine große Anzahl noch Dümmerer sie anbeten.


----------



## posemuckel (1 Okt. 2011)

Da sieht man mal wieder, was Alkohol und Drogen so anrichten können!!!


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2011)

ich mag sie


----------



## JayP (21 Dez. 2011)

Lindsäääy Lohääään, könnte auch Werbung für Fleisch machen.

Gammelfleisch wohl gemerkt.


----------

